# The True Sikhism



## justosh (Apr 3, 2012)

Quite recently i was reading/watching videos/articles online on why people converted out of Sikhism(just because i wanted to know), and i found that 100%(no exaggeration) had sikhism wrong.......

not to say i know about Sikhism in and out, but enough to say that what they were saying is wrong. most common reasons:  


Worship of the ten Gurus
Sikhism was created by mixing Islam and Hindism
Sikhism has rituals  
The Gurus claim that the other religions are wrong..

I pretty sure this is what the gurus thought against, but i also see that none of the converts took the initiative to actually resarch sikhism

so my question is, how do teach about sikhism, without preaching it..... for i personally sikhism is all about self-realization(in terms of the teachings)

all feed back welcome :blueturban:


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 3, 2012)

This is spot on. I have read and noticed the same.
It's plenty of misconceptions and wrong misguiding beliefs. 
You will find that most of them are kids whose parents are following some sort of deras and sects.
I remember seeing a few in UK, whose parents were followers of Darshan das- the one with the red tikha and claims to be a guru of some sort. These poor kids were so confused as they would be expected to worship this DDas and carry out hindu rituals and then would learn about the true 10 gurus from another source and get more confused!!!
For many of them it seemed easier to leave this confusing overlapping sikhism (which is exactly what they are exposed to) and go to a simple religion where they can learn everything from A to Z with ease!!

It's these dilutions and parting within sikhism that seems to be the root cause for most cases. Like you say, 100% of them had all the wrong facts about true sikhism.
Until these untrue misguiding facts, sects and divisions continue, sadly,we will continue to see this loss and destroying of true sikhism.

Waheguru


----------



## ballym (Apr 4, 2012)

I do not agree to what is written above. Can we get any reference? Or is it some mischief to people start getting these points in discussion and start a debate and give these points some legitimacy?


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 5, 2012)

What is written above is not fabricated. That's not something I would doing, fabricating points to get some legitimacy in a discussion. That unethical approach is NOT in my favour.
 You may check on internet or you tube for converts that have left sikhism.
The case that I mentioned, was shown on TV maybe 4-5 years ago, highliighting converts from many religions. It showed a couple of familes that I recognized as being in sects or divisions of sikhism. The focus on sects etc.. was NOT the purpose of this aired programme. But, being aware of this, I could see better root causes of the conversion problem.


----------



## justosh (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you ballym for your point of view, I honestly am happy with sikhism and have no need to give it legitmacy, as i said i feel it has to be a self realization. But people can not realize if their perception is compleatly against that of the basic teachings.  To be honest I was actually looking for simularties between religions, http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...44620.37.26.5.1.1.1.679.5079.3j1j1j0j3j5.14.0.

If you have a look at any of the top 3, you will hopefully get what I mean.

The main reason I put this post is to make people aware that they should research things that don't make  sense, I just used sikhism as an example.

Thank you


----------



## ballym (Apr 5, 2012)

I would appreciate if you discuss this on wider audience. Sikh religion is very small one for your great research. Your sample size will not be statistically acceptable. Discuss it on Christian/ Hindu/ Muslim/ Bouddh forums and let us do our meditation in peace


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 6, 2012)

ballym said:


> I would appreciate if you discuss this on wider audience. Sikh religion is very small one for your great research. Your sample size will not be statistically acceptable. Discuss it on Christian/ Hindu/ Muslim/ Bouddh forums and let us do our meditation in peace



Ballymji

I am a bit lost as to your post, I for one would rather spend my time researching and finding the message of Sikhism as outlined by the ten masters, and as held by the 11th master. I admire anyone with the conviction to do the same. 

I would imagine the phrase 'let us do our meditation in peace' has been used many times in our history whilst battle raged, and people stood up for what they believed in.


----------



## justosh (Apr 6, 2012)

ballym i understand, but before i go and talk about Christianity.... i think we need to clear up this mess in sikhism...... just as harry haller correctly said.


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 6, 2012)

ballym said:


> I would appreciate if you discuss this on wider audience. Sikh religion is very small one for your great research. Your sample size will not be statistically acceptable. Discuss it on Christian/ Hindu/ Muslim/ Bouddh forums and let us do our meditation in peace


Ballym ji
I simply don't know where you are coming from with the above or for that matter where you are going.
Sample size not statistically acceptable because sikh religion is very small doesn't mean anything to people that want to learn and listen. Even if there is only handful of sikhs left, does not mean sikhism loses it's validity.
Why should we be intruding on to other faith forums if we cannot get it together here??

Lucky Singh


----------



## Seeker9 (Apr 16, 2012)

> Sikh religion is very small one for your great research. Your sample size will not be statistically acceptable



Two big statements with very little to support them

Dear BallyM Ji

Please elaborate on what you have said here. What is the context? By what benchmark do you call the Sikh religion small? (In answering, please do not reply along lines that other older faiths are bigger as that is not what I am asking. I am asking you to define small and why you think the Sikh religion is small)

Please also provide details of your analysis that led to your statement about sample sizes and your understanding of their statistical validity

I will await your detailed explanations with interest


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool down Jios...This is EXACTLY the situation we are in....DEEP QUAGMIRE as suggested.
Just a few years abck there was agreat Hoo ha in Malaysia whereby a family of a sikh doctor not only converted but wrote a book which was published by a famous publishing house...and SIKHS were clamouring to BURN the book..demonstrate against the PUBLISHER...blah blah and going around like headless chickens looking for a "Genuine" SIKH (scholar.Gyani etc) to COUNTER the "Anti-SIKH" in that book.

When I went through that book..i found the converted so called former Sikh saying the EXACT SAME POINTS.......namely..that Sikhs "worshipped" Photos of Gurus..and were thus idol worshippers, they worshipped a book...they had various rituals, afraid of black magic blah blah blah. There was NOT a Single "Genuinely ANTI-SIKH" point that could be ARGUED on basis of whats written in SGGS, gurbani, Sikh History etc etc..!!!!!!!!!!!

The good doctor claimed that as a child, his mother had put up a Large Sized picture of Guru Teg bahadur Ji  in his room. Every night she told him..the GURU is WATCHING..dont be naughty..blah blah blah. He claimed he lived in great FEAR of that GURU ..."staring down at him..and had nightmares...and then WHEN he Finally .."saw the LIGHT of JESUS...his fear evaporated..He finally managed to get the COURAGE to go to his room, TEAR DOWN the feared GURU..stomp on the Picture..and WONDER of WONDERS..the GURU .."COULDNT DO ANYTHING.....He just lay there on the floor torn and shredded !!  

Many many such "POINTS" and REASONS..as to WHY they LEFT SIKHI and converted...one among these was that the GURUS did NOTHING to .."help me financially when my clinic saw declining patients..and went BANKRUPT......while JESUS responded..a car magically appeared...money began to come in form unexpected places....and So .."I made the fateful decision to...let go of my sikhi..and let Jesus rule my heart....

Now this is JUST ONE EXAMPLE...of a "sikh"....converting..But any NOVICE SIKH can tell straight OFF that this fellow doesnt know even the ABC of Sikhi.....and WHICH "POINT" can a SIKH argue based on SGGS ???  I am afraid almost 100% of such "SIKHS" are the ones converting....reverting OUT of Sikhi..cutting their hair etc..etc.. Almost 100% of them cant even Name the 10 Gurus....much less discuss the Mool mantar !!

THere is a very very SERIOUS Lack of REAL SIKHI Parchaar...plenty of DERAWAAD..Babaism..mahapurahsism..chhakaaing amrit by the Gallonsfull all around...all FAKE outward ritualism...very very LITTLE genuine GURBANI Vichaar..sikh philosophy..teachings..life of the Gurus, Great Sikhs..etc....in other words..small "divas" are being lighted to just "frame" the local baba/mahapurash/dera head...while the GYAAN SURAJ of SGGS is kept tightly CLOSED and in Sachkhands...air conditioned and covered in multiple Kambals...or brought out in nagar Kirtans to be PARADED.... or multiple AKHAND PAATHS where the MUMBLING at GREAT SPEED is more important...than understanding..or listening...


----------

